# Just bought New 90' 300zx Need pointers



## 1badzx (Sep 10, 2014)

Not to much of a "noob" but I am inclined to these cars as I owned one before that would run super friend egg on intake hot the very second you turn over the key but now I own one that actually runs this time LOL...

I just got done pretty much doing some vac reduction and I guess you can say an "AAC flow reduction" as the AAC was stuck part open so thankfully my idle idles at 750 like it should. ANyways, I was planning to do a single turbo or maybe do a 350z engine swap but honestly I like these engines.

Can anyone Simply tell me a few tips and tricks to these cars to get some free horsepower or maybe ways to do things on these motors that can help boost power?

Currently has:
Air Filter
mufflers off (Only because I am doing a custom exhaust THROUGH the center where the license plate was..Just wanted something no one else has done and dont want any of those huge fog horn cans)
Headers.
Vacuum lines cleaned up
Soon to be electric fan so I can kill off parasitic drag

thats all... NON TURBO by the way


Thanks guys


----------

